# Buttermilk Asiago Cheese Bread



## smokenharley (Mar 31, 2019)

This is my favorite bread of all the breads I make. It goes extremely well with spicy foods since it tends to mellow the flavor a bit. On it's own, with real butter, it melts in your mouth. A bit of tang from the buttermilk and the sweetness of the Asiago make a wonderful marriage.

And in the tradition of posting a Qvue I'll provide the same for the bread thread.

The yeast is working well; really foamy. Pretty boring eh?








Dough ready for the rise. With the cheese it takes between 1.5 & 2 hours for the rise. Normally most of my breads rise in an hour or so but, I think the cheese retards the rise a bit.







Nearly a two hour rise and now in the pan for another half hour.







An egg wash and a garnish of more Asiago and we head to the oven.











Out to cool.......












Now ready to pair this with some venison summer sausage. 







The bread is rather dense due to the cheese but, still maintains a good crumb. I find 45-50 minutes at 360 is optimal for this bread. If you are interested in my recipe, I'll be glad to post it.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes, please post!  It looks delicious. Like


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 31, 2019)

As a fellow  baker that looks amazing. I also would like the recipe. Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 1, 2019)

Please post your recipe.


----------



## SGMan (Apr 1, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> Please post your recipe.



This :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2019)

Wow!!
Yes please post your recipe!
Al


----------



## smokenharley (Apr 1, 2019)

Here ya go guys - enjoy!

Ingredients

¼ cup of warm water

1 package (1 3/4 teaspoons) yeast

2 cups buttermilk

2 tablespoons granulated sugar

1 ½ teaspoons kosher salt

¾ stick unsalted butter

4 cups bread flour

1 egg

8oz package Asiago cheese


Combine the water, sugar, & yeast and let it proof for approximately 10 minutes. During that time shred about 6 ounces of the cheese and set aside. Melt the butter for the next step.

Add the buttermilk, butter, & salt and mix together. Begin adding flour 1 cup at a time. After the second cup I begin slowly adding the cheese to the mix. Continue adding flour and cheese until you have a firm dough. For me it is about 4 cups but you surely can adjust as needed. At this stage I knead for 8-10 minutes.

Place the dough (lightly floured on top) in a covered bowl and let rise for 1.5 to 2 hours. I have found with the cheese it takes a bit longer for the rise. Next, shape into a loaf, place it in the pan, and let it proof for an additional 30 minutes.

Shred the remaining 2 ounces of the cheese. Make an egg wash and cover the top of the loaf followed by the remaining shredded cheese. Bake for 40-45 minutes or until done.

Cool and enjoy


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 1, 2019)

Awesome. Points from me for sure. Very much appreciated.


----------

